# [H] Cryx battlebox/faction book + vindi [W] RoS, DE, Paypal (US)



## Hurricane (Feb 27, 2010)

*Have*
- Cryx Battlebox that includes pDeneghra, slayer helljack, 2 deathripper bonejacks. The box is partially assembled and unpainted.
- Cryx Faction book
- NiB Vindicator

*Want*
- Pretty much any NiB or assembled + unpainted Retribution of Scyrah minis
- New Dark Eldar (unpainted/NiB) including...
- Wyches
- Raiders
- Ravagers
- Reaver jetbikes

- Paypal

If you are looking to offer paypal for the Cryx stuff I will take offers and to anyone purchasing all three I will cut half off the price of the NiB vindicator (I hate having to make multiple shipments). I would much rather trade for the above items though.


----------

